# why are my corn snake eggs oozing liquid and have clear patch on top



## candycane

why are my corn snake eggs oozing liquid and have clear patch on top 
will post pic,s 
a.s.a.p
i had 2 eggs hatch day before yesturday ??
:2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie

They are probably about to hatch


----------



## NBLADE

then if some have hatched yesterday, they will be sweating, which is common a few days before hatching.


----------



## candycane

still not hatched yet ?? :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE

candycane said:


> still not hatched yet ?? :lol2:


 
can take a few days of sweating before they hatch,


----------



## candycane

NBLADE said:


> can take a few days of sweating before they hatch,


i thought they sank in not swet strange :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE

candycane said:


> i thought they sank in not swet strange :lol2:


 
some eggs will sink, some will stay perfect, but nearly all will sweat.


----------



## candycane

NBLADE said:


> some eggs will sink, some will stay perfect, but nearly all will sweat.


 still not hatched yet been 3 days since the 2 hatched think i should slit the eggs or just leave them ??? :gasp:


----------



## NBLADE

candycane said:


> still not hatched yet been 3 days since the 2 hatched think i should slit the eggs or just leave them ??? :gasp:


 
leave them a few more days, then if nothing happens, you can slit them, to help the babies out / see whats going on.


----------



## candycane

NBLADE said:


> leave them a few more days, then if nothing happens, you can slit them, to help the babies out / see whats going on.


 what shall we say sunday if not hatched slit them what is the best way to slit the eggs many thanks


----------



## NBLADE

candycane said:


> what shall we say sunday if not hatched slit them what is the best way to slit the eggs many thanks


 
see other thread, but i would say wait til wednesday.


----------



## Paul P

I dont know if this helps you, but I had a clutch of ackie eggs start hatching on the 1st of this month and most were out within a day or 2. the last remaining egg hatched today 10 days after the first, so dont do anything rash. And that particular egg was positioned right in the center of the clutch.


----------



## candycane

just quick update about sweating eggs i did leave them both i slit the one and the next day he made his own slit but the other i left well gues what he died in his egg wish i had cut it when i seen him moving in the egg oh well


----------

